# Werebo reaches at 32000 posts



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats Werebo


:luxhello::luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you folks, 'tis mightily appreciated ray:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats !

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Werebo!!!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done WereBo - that's an impressive total


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow!

Yer old


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, it wouldn't be possible without you all :laugh:

@ Drew - 32,000 isn't my age, it's just the post-count :grin:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratz!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.
Hot on my heels Bo. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks all, it's an honour to work with you all :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats WereBo my friend, keep on posting 



WereBo said:


> @ Drew - 32,000 isn't my age, it's just the post-count :grin:


Nar, it's halfway there though


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Now then, just because I lent Moses a couple of ciggies once...... :grin:


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats WereBo! Thanks for all the work you do!



> Now then, just because I lent Moses a couple of ciggies once......


What about when you helped the fall of Rome? Don't tell me you're still trying to live that down? :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Huh!!! All I did was to lean against some column, how was I to know it'd fall over against the next one.... And the next.... And the next?

Thanks Ninjaboi :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you give Nero the fiddle lessons


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Naahhh, he was too highly strung to learn anything..... :laugh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah I heard he was tight that night lol


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Bo!! (Sorry I'm late for the party....any beverages left??)


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

SABL said:


> any beverages left??


only H2O


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've got plenty of tea, if someone wants to put the kettle on


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm game, I'll bring out the fine china :grin:.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you've got fine china large mugs, then great :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Would this do you Buy Wild & Wolf Vintage Beano Mug online at JohnLewis.com - John Lewis


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm ok, I've got my 'Thermo-reactive' mug, it changes colour with temperature so I can see how hot my tea is and, depending where the colour-change is, how much tea is in the mug (black=cold, white=hot, shades of cream in-between) :grin:

(I got it as a freebie from the London Science Museum years ago, when I was doing some project at college :laugh


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats 'Bo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks GZ and it's great to see you back again :grin:


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Great work to our resident Gandolf. Thanks for everything WereBo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks scalh001 :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

WereBo said:


> I'm ok, I've got my 'Thermo-reactive' mug, it changes colour with temperature so I can see how hot my tea is and, depending where the colour-change is, how much tea is in the mug (black=cold, white=hot, shades of cream in-between) :grin:
> 
> (I got it as a freebie from the London Science Museum years ago, when I was doing some project at college :laugh


That sound quite cool, where can I get one xD


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know, I've never seen one since then - I could do with a new one myself, the glaze is getting scratched on the inside, causing the tea to stain it badly :sigh: - Luckily, it just adds to the flavour :grin:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Many congrats for a job well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Rich-M :grin:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

hey WereBo congratultions my friend.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank 'ee lots CyberMan :laugh:


----------

